# Can we guess YOUR Uber rating? Take the test...



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Someone created this little non-sense test to help riders guess their ratings.

Click on the 'Let's Play' button to begin.

http://www.citrusbyspc.ca/2016/02/can-we-guess-your-uber-rating/


----------

